# inside of my cuttlass



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

inside of my 81 cutty


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

the trunk, im redoing it


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

that shits tight


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

i'm impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

looks good.
post trunk pics when your done


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You are buddies with Impalaballa right ?? He bought a 63 rag parts car from my buddy up here.....

I was wondering if you could help me out & list the materials needed to do custom work like that ... I doubt we will do full custom work but, When it comes to finding the exct supplies needed - The Upholstery shops really dont have a clue about interior otherwise they are being reluctant to give any info ........... BOB_T


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

nice,,,here is couple of my 85' Cutty,,built all seats from scratch

[attachmentid=107935]
[attachmentid=107936]


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey whats up street sweepaz, to do custom work like that isn't really that hard. all you need is fabric, spray adhesive, welt cords, thin strip of elastic, and a good imagination. if wanting wrinkles be sure to measure alot longer since the wrinkles will shrink it alot, just commen sence, if doing it your self just take your time, think about it I'm sure you'll do good. when I first started aupolstery I did the inside of a regal all wrinkle and i heard it got second place. any other questions just pm me or something I'll help you out the best I can


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I have done my trunk a few times with Wrinkles & biskit tucks w/ buttons & everytime i did that - Them damn Prestolite solenoids would burn out !!!!!! I did that 3 times & decided not to do a full permanent trunk again but to just do panels that i can take out really fast & install at shows...

-- I have a topic started that asks members for the Actual names & that of some of the tools needed .... Is hard asking a abric shop for something that i dont know the actual name of - ya know??

You guys know of any upholstery places that i can just buy all of the stuff in 1 shot -- Foams, Needles for buttons , Threads for buttons, good button makers, foam backing for tufting & all that ??? LMK & thanks , For your response ..... BOB_T


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Another question .... I bought out our cities last remaining plexi glass mirror i could find at home depot ....... I have not seen another sheet since i bought this one 8 months ago !!!!!!!


Do you know where i can get some more by any chance???


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 14 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Another question .... I bought out our cities last remaining plexi glass mirror i could find at home depot ....... I have not seen another sheet since i bought this one 8 months ago !!!!!!!
> Do you know where i can get some more by any chance???
> [snapback]2726577[/snapback]​*


any glass shop should be able to get it


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Glass shop ??? Residential, or a Commercial type of shop ??? I might be thinking of a window company or something but I think i have an idea of what your talking about ..... I am about to look up something in the phone book...

--- Window & door. Glass & mirror Co, St Germains Glass Co, !!!!!

I think were onto something...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 15 2005, 03:40 PM
> *Glass shop ???  Residential, or a Commercial type of shop ??? I might be thinking of a window company or something but I think i have an idea of what your talking about ..... I am about to look up something in the phone book...
> 
> --- Window & door. Glass & mirror Co, St Germains Glass Co, !!!!!
> ...


Yes, just look under glass in the phone book.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i got 6 or 7 long strips of plexi mirror...its bout 3'' x 4 or 5 ft. all u got to do is cut them with fine tooth bandsaw or fine tooth table saw


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I have one sheet ...... 2'x3' or so 


-- I called some places & they didnt know wha the hell i was talkin about ....



Our town is full of fuckin idiots.... Cant find or get shit for the love of anything around here


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 17 2005, 06:22 AM
> *I have one sheet ...... 2'x3' or so
> -- I called some places & they didnt know wha the hell i was talkin about ....
> Our town is full of fuckin idiots.... Cant find or get shit for the love of anything around here
> [snapback]2737127[/snapback]​*


Thats crazy I have found it at every glass shop I have called, much cheaper than lowes or homedepot also. If you realy cant find any and you want I can get you a price.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Cool .... I appreciate it man .... i have a few other laces that i havent called yet ,,,, So we will see ....


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

new pics


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

...


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

just a pic of rims I'm selling, paid alittle over $4,000 for them, selling for $3,200


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Where did you get that material from for the interior ??? 

How deep is the padding you used for the tufting? is that 2" ??

How soft is the foam & what firmness do you use for the seats ?




I figured i would use a 2"-3" foam for the overhead & door panel tufts in a soft foam to give it that deep look........ Then i would use a 2"-3" (medium firm) padding for the seats ..... 


Do you see any problem with that at all ?? Thanks for any onfo that you could give me , BOB_T


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

2- 3 in. foam would work, I don't see a problem with that. I usually get half inch and glue them together till I think it looks good. on my seats theres 2 inch but there not comfortable, but it's a show car
you can go to a aupolstery shop and look thruogh there samples, my favorite kind of material is crush metior velvet.


----------

